# 2012 CAAD 8 Sora vs 2013 CAAD 8 2300



## nathey (May 5, 2012)

Hey, I'm getting out of mountain biking (I actually just sold my hardrock) and I am looking at an entry-level road bike.I know that the 2012 Tiagra or 2013 Sora would be a lot better, but I just can't afford it. Anyway, I'm just wondering which you would prefer. I think the 2012 Sora would be a little cheaper, but I haven't actually been into my bike shop yet, I'm just looking around and researching first.
Thanks


----------



## nathey (May 5, 2012)

I am so Happy! I just came back from the bike shop with a CAAD 10 Rival!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

nathey said:


> I am so Happy! I just came back from the bike shop with a CAAD 10 Rival!


Wow, that's a big step up from CAAD 8 Sora or 2300. Congrats!


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

You going to enjoy the CAAD 10, Good choice


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice bike. The CAAD10 is a great bike.


----------



## nathey (May 5, 2012)

It's a 2012, so the guy cut me a great deal. This thing is SO LIGHT!


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations mate - the CAAD10 is a ripper rig. Enjoy it!

cheers


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice! I thought the second post was from someone bragging, untill I saw it was you  You will enjoy the bike, be careful out there :thumbsup:


----------



## nathey (May 5, 2012)

Thanks, I will.


----------



## petura (Oct 25, 2013)

Congratulations. You will be very happy with your choice. I went for the Caad 8 Tiagra a few months ago and the Caad 10 is a good choice.


----------

